# Telephone answering system



## mariantobin (May 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to retrieve messages from my phone here in central Portugal? I know that I have messages, but cannot for the life of me figure out how to get to them.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it a PT phone?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If it is PT this is the complete explanation of system, takes time to digest and understand in English let alone Portuguese

How to hear your messages & Access your Voice Mail 
Dial *200 and you will immediately be advised of the number of messages and missed calls. 
To hear your messages choose either: 
1 to hear the messages 
2 to hear what were the missed calls 
Your voice mail has a facility so that you can always know who called you. Missed calls can now be linked to the calling telephone number or caller name, if the calling number belongs to the PT network. 
You can take advantage of this and call back the person who called you by just dialling 0 after hearing of the missed call, without any additional cost beyond that of the cost of the call. 

After listening to a message or a missed call you can choose: 
0 Reply 
1 Listen again 
5 Delete 
6 Save 

Organisation of messages: 
Messages and missed calls are organised into three disfferent groups: 
- new 
- saved 
- deleted 

First the new messages, then all the saved ones, followed by the ones that you might have deleted during the current session. 
Whilst listening to your messages, you can: 
1. Jump to the following message, keeping the current one as new Press # 
2. Go back to the beginning of the message dial 11 
3. Go to the end of the message dial 33 
4. Go back 10 seconds dial 1 
5. Go forward 10 seconds dial 3 
6. Pause / continue dial 7 
7. Jump forward to another group of messages dial ## 
8. Go back to the main menu (abandoning the current message listening) dial * 
9. To obtain Help dial 8 

Give your telephone an identity: 
Initially, the outgoing message on your Voice Mail is a standard message. This is a recording with a system voice that invites the caller to leave a recorded message. 

How to record your personal outgoing message: 
1. Dial *200 to access your Voice Mail 
2. Press 311 
3. Press 1 to record your personalised outgoing message, in the event that the call is unanswered 
4. Press 2 to record your personalised outgoing message, in the event that the line is busy 

To restore the default outgoing message: 
1. Dial *200 to access your Voice Mail 
2. Press 312 - by choosing this option, the outgoing message for unanswered calls and line busy will revert to the default setting 

1. Dial *200 to access your Voice Mail 
2. Press 314 to deactivate / activate the use of a special message in the event that the line is busy 

Advice that new messages exist: 
The Voice Mail service is programmed to advise you of the existence of new messages, automatically calling you: 

- every day between 19.30 and 22.15 if you have new messages 
- immediately, if you have messages because the line was busy 

Adapting this facility to your requirements: 
1. Dial *200 to access your Voice Mail 
2. Press 33 

Where you can choose the option to: 
- activate or deactivate this facility Press 1 
- alter the timetable for advising you of new messages Press 2 
- to be advised daily only of new messages classified as urgent by the caller 
- activate or deactivate the immediate advice of messages because the line was busy 

If you choose to change your timetable for being advised of new messages, you will hear your existing timetable, and should you desire a different timetable, you should immediately enter the revised start time and the revised end time. 

For example: to choose 20.15 Press 2015 
You will then hear the new timetable and you should: 
Press 1 if it is correct 
Press 2 to re-set it


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

We gave up trying with the PT phone answering system soon after we moved in and bought a dect phone with answer machine and caller identification from the UK.
The recorded message is in English and has saved us from a few cold callers i am sure.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I just ignore missed calls. If it's important, they'll call me back & if it's not, then what the hell.

Does that mean I'm developing a Portuguese mind set? LOL!


----------

